# Antivirus for Smartphone



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Do most people download a free version or given the shift to online banking Apps load a full version for greater protection? Or do android devices not need it?

Thanks


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I’ve had iPhone for years & have never used AV. Touchwood, never had any issues. I do everything through my phone, house alarm, CCTV, work tills, invoices accounts blah blah blah


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

The free AVG is ok - not had a problem with it
I now use a Norton multi package that covers laptops, desktop and phone.

you should have it on android (although i have not had any detected viruses so far!)


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

grunty-motor said:


> The free AVG is ok - not had a problem with it
> I now use a Norton multi package that covers laptops, desktop and phone.
> 
> you should have it on android (although i have not had any detected viruses so far!)


This, only works out about 30 quid a year and covers my laptop, phone and my families tech stuff too

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

There are very few viruses, as such, on the mobile platforms.

Most of the infections encountered these days are malware that the user has been duped into installing and both iOs and Android have pretty strong native protection against unprompted side loaded applications. Even the app stores routinely scan these days.

Personally, i don't run any protection on mobile devices.

Windows10 has good built-in protection with Defender, but it is the platform most at risk because of the number of click-bait malware coming via browser and email links, and browser extensions.

It really is a case that user vigilance is the greatest protection.

Other than that, on PC's: 

Norton seems OK with reasonable system overheads

AVG seems OK 

McAfee should be avoided at all costs imo, as it just takes over your system and makes arbitrary changes. I have seen it cause many, many problems which dissapear as soon as it is uninstalled.

And if your bank has persuaded you to install Trusteer Rapport, it seems to be a complete resource hog that will visibly slow and choke any modest spec pc's. The banks that used to recommend it seem to have now quietly dropped it.

All of this is just my opinion, based on what i have experienced in my work - it is, of course, for you to research for yourself and come to your own conclusions in regards to IT security.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

most exploitations on android will be via apps and updates, if you avoid the obscure apps and just use the well knows stuff it's safer but not safe, 

if you want multi platform protection, avoid AVG, mcafee, anything symantec, 

best is ESET corporate stuff or best well know is Kaspersky for windows machines, bit heavy on android but won't notice on the higher end stuff,


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I run sophos on mine and partners phone

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Dragging this one up as today i've had a ransonware extortion email into my Junk box. Wouldn't have paid too much attention, except it includes a password that i use on some internet sites (not this forum). Clearly there's a security breach somewhere, although I've no idea where (also use the same password for Wifi zones, which includes my local town free wifi that i joined whilst shopping on Saturday - perhaps unrelated?)

I only use 3 devices for internet/apps..

1 company laptop which is supported by their global IT protection and should be updated almost daily and users cannot add software themselves
2 my iphone (contracted with O2 and used on mobile data and wifi)
3 my ipad (used on wifi only, never tethered to my phone)

All three use my home WiFi (internet provider Sky with high level of browsing blocking)

I've obviously changed many passwords as a result; what a bloody pain that was (and i'm remembering more sites by the hour).

Online search for 'Recorded You extortion scam' gave some good feedback on what it is and what to do (although local police showed less interest than the snail crawling up their front door).


So the big question - what is a decent AV/malware/ransonware package for iOS devices ?

I've used Norton on old laptops previously and found it to be extremely memory sapping, so much so that months in the laptop slowed up considerably.

Anyone got any experience with TotalAV ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

percymon said:


> Dragging this one up as today i've had a ransonware extortion email into my Junk box. Wouldn't have paid too much attention, except it includes a password that i use on some internet sites (not this forum). Clearly there's a security breach somewhere, although I've no idea where (also use the same password for Wifi zones, which includes my local town free wifi that i joined whilst shopping on Saturday - perhaps unrelated?)
> 
> I only use 3 devices for internet/apps..
> 
> ...


I haven't used the one you mentioned but have used panda, avg etc and I went back to Norton, it does take a bit of power but in my opinion it's because its doing its job well, Norton is the only one to keep me fully protected

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Many thanks for the reply - have added malwarebytes app as a starter


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

percymon said:


> Many thanks for the reply - have added malwarebytes app as a starter


Since the last reply I have literally just renewed my Norton to the latest 360 version so will see how that fares over the next year

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

im not convinced any are very good... theyre probably stealin more data than helping... they never really check if the OS has been infected, they just scan apps generally, so aways been dissappointed - unless you download from external sources other than the play store thye dont offer much

i would however recommend a camera blocker - i use Lens Cap - it stops people hacingyour cam and recording you having a poo.


----------

